# greatest achievement



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello, 

How is everyone doing today? 
What would you say is your greatest achievement/accomplishment as a man?


----------



## ThaMatrix (Sep 3, 2017)

Bagging a wife that's out of my league who loves to get freaky.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

My kids. First I accepted another man's son as my own and then we had a beautiful daughter. Both have grown up to be successful, well rounded, self sufficient, independent adults. If I never achieve another thing in my life, I know that at the very least I have contributed that much to the future.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ynot said:


> My kids. First I accepted another man's son as my own and then we had a beautiful daughter. Both have grown up to be successful, well rounded, self sufficient, independent adults. If I never achieve another thing in my life, I know that at the very least I have contributed that much to the future.


To accept another mans child and bring him up as your own is one of the greatest things any man can do.
Well done.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Hands down my kids. Raising two daughters as more or less a single parent while Mom was busy being pi$$ed off with the world, and see both girls become well adjusted young women and wildly successful in academics.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Co-creating two wonderful and strong girls, now women.

One a Leopard, sure, ambitious, fearless. And fiercely, hurtfully independent.
One an Owl, wise and strong willed. Her hoots be testy and foul when things get loose from her talons.

Both strong Mommy's, both to be feared.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

My second greatest achievement is staying alive.

In such a State of Mind. Being fearless, careless.
In such a State of Chaos that we all swim in.

I would have long ago met my Death, were it not for my friends.
.........................<ON THE OTHER SIDE>............................


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My work (too specific to list here and stay anonymous).


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd like to say my boys, but I think I'm a ****ty father. So, after that, maybe that i managed to stay married for 23 years this year. Otherwise, I typically don't assume anything I've done as an achievement, not an absolute failure but not necessarily a counted achievement. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Good question.

Was thinking about this the other night.

Still to soon to answer.

My children are great 
My marriage is......I don't honestly know.

Maybe its my desire to always try to be a better person.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Raising 2 daughters on my own. This has been the hardest yet most rewarding thing I am doing.


----------

